# 1934 Pistol Problems



## broomhandle (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 2 problems with my Beretta .380 1934 :

1. - The magazine catch spring is so strong that it is very hard to insert/extract mags.
2. - The trigger pull is horrendously heavy. Impossible to hold on target and trigger finger takes punishment.

Any advice how to safely modify trigger pull to be lighter ?
Is it necessary for the mag catch spring to be so strong, or can a coil or two be taken off the spring and not affect functioning ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think anyone here can answer that - EIther contact Beretta directly, or take it to a competent smith. A local smith should be able to work on it.


----------

